# Wind Chill Advisory In Effect For Much of Florida



## Zand (Jan 1, 2008)

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...ite=MFL&textField1=25.77&textField2=-80.2&e=1

Oh no, we're all gonna die with these wind chills in the low 40s!!!!


----------



## billski (Jan 1, 2008)

*Real Feel*



Zand said:


> http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...ite=MFL&textField1=25.77&textField2=-80.2&e=1
> 
> Oh no, we're all gonna die with these wind chills in the low 40s!!!!



Let's hope so.  Then we won't have to suffer their incessant gloating about how "nice" the weather is...:uzi:

*New England Temperature Conversion Chart*

60° F: Southern Californians shiver uncontrollably. People  in New England sunbathe.
50° F: New Yorkers try to turn on the heat. People in New  England plant gardens.
40° F: Italian & English cars won't start. People in New  England drive with the windows down.
32° F: Distilled water freezes. Maine's Moosehead Lake's  water gets thicker.
20° F: Floridians don coats, thermal underwear, gloves,  wool hats. People in New England throw on a flannel shirt.
15° F: New York landlords finally turn up the heat. People  in New England have the last cookout before it gets cold.
0° F: All the people in Miami die. New Englanders close  the windows.
10° below zero: Californians fly away to Mexico. The Girl  Scouts in New England are selling cookies door to door.
25° below zero: Hollywood disintegrates. People in New  England get out their winter coats.
40° below zero: Washington DC runs out of hot air. People  in New England let the dogs sleep indoors.
100° below zero: Santa Claus abandons the North Pole. New  Englanders get frustrated because they can't start their "kahs."
460° below zero: All atomic motion stops (absolute zero on  the Kelvin scale).
People in New England start saying, "cold 'nuff for ya?"
500° below zero: Hell freezes over. The Red Sox win the  World Series.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 2, 2008)

It's 35F in Orlando right now which is a bit nippy for a sub-tropical latitude.


----------



## Zand (Jan 2, 2008)

Chance of flurries in the morning for Daytona. Haha.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 3, 2008)

Yup, when I was talking with my father on the phone last night who is at my parents place in Southwest Florida(Port Charlotte) right now, he was complaining that because of the cold he's having to push back his tee time from his ususal 8AMish time to around 11 AND wear both a sweater and windshirt!  

I tried not to laugh too loud when I heard that one!


----------



## billski (Jan 3, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Yup, when I was talking with my father on the phone last night who is at my parents place in Southwest Florida(Port Charlotte) right now, he was complaining that because of the cold he's having to push back his tee time from his ususal 8AMish time to around 11 AND wear both a sweater and windshirt!
> 
> I tried not to laugh too loud when I heard that one!



Sounds like a quick buck could be made exporting winter gear down there :dunce:


----------



## ozzy (Jan 3, 2008)

billski said:


> *New England Temperature Conversion Chart*
> 
> 60° F: Southern Californians shiver uncontrollably. People  in New England sunbathe.
> 50° F: New Yorkers try to turn on the heat. People in New  England plant gardens.
> ...



Thanks for posting that. That's friggin hysterical!!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 4, 2008)

ozzy said:


> Thanks for posting that. That's friggin hysterical!!



Although since this list is a couple of years old, they DO have to ammend the 500 below line now


----------

